# Traditional Quiver for Bear Grizzly



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

I have one from 3rivers that works well , for not a lot of money. http://www.3riversarchery.com/Thunderhorn+Boa+6-Arrow+Bow+Quiver_i6820_baseitem.html. They also have a three arrow for about the same price.
But one thing I have found with strap on quivers, is some carbon arrows slip,( I think there is a little more of a jarring mounted on the limbs vs. mounting on the riser) so I always mount my bow quivers with the hood down and feathers up. I may not look conventional, but it works a whole lot better.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Link for three arrow. http://www.3riversarchery.com/eagle's+flight+mini+3-arrow+bow+quiver_i8220-01_baseitem.html


----------



## yeabuck (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks, I haven't really thought about the strap on quivers. I forgot to mention it earlier, but my bow has the 1/4 x 20 inserts. I was worried about the arrows slipping, it seems like most of the traditional quivers I've seen are made for wooden or aluminum arrows.


----------



## jeeckel (Mar 22, 2013)

you could check out the big jim quivers they are supposed to be good? I havnt tried them though. I think for the money the eagles flight mini boa from 3rivers is ok those Velcro straps hold pretty good. I have had about all kinds and brands and don't really think the 100 dollar ones are much better for holding arrows. but they are nicer lookin. you could always try the bear quiver?? had a guy tell me it was acceptable. but he is like me and wind up going back to some sort of side or back quiver.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Great Northern strap on is what I am using on the bow.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Where do you think all of those trad bows got two holes in the side of the riser. *Kwickee Kwiver!*


----------

